# Bluebeard bicycles



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 16, 2011)

Any one interested in bluebeard 3 spd. bicycles,I can get 2 identical boys.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 16, 2011)

pics? I have only heard of a single speed Blue Beard-had it was a Huffy.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 17, 2011)

classicfan1 said:


> pics? I have only heard of a single speed Blue Beard-had it was a Huffy.



 Will send pictures a.s.a.p.


----------

